# Is this hardscape acceptable/improvements needed?



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster here. I'm just getting a larger tank set up for my lovely mbuna. So this is a 55 gallon, 4 foot. I've been hardscaping and adding sand to it for the last couple days. I was wondering how acceptable this habitat is, how i could improve, etc. I just want my fish to be happy. I've read some information about utilizing the top of the tank and i'm a bit nervous about going much higher. A topple would be catastrophic, obviously. What improvements are needed and how can I achieve them? Any comments are welcome and your help is greatly appreciated. 

I apologize for the mediocre quality. Everything is a bit dirty.

__
https://flic.kr/p/23391429911


__
https://flic.kr/p/23105987419


__
https://flic.kr/p/23105986539


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

For mbuna i would do 2 heaps of rocks. (2 separate territories.

Also try going a little higher. So you get more caves in various sizes. And your fish will use more of the middle of the tank.

Its looking good though. Nice rocks!!

You have styrofoam on the bottom or something similar right?


----------



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the response wortel. I have cardboard between the stand and the tank at 4 points. 2 spots on each side of the middle crossbeams and 2 towards each end. Do you think that will be ample support? So perhaps move the center rock off to the left side, and open up the middle? I really like that rock in the center, and i would prefer it were visible in some manner. Also would i want my filter intake (eheim 2217) to be in the middle then? Or still in a back corner? Sorry for all the questions. Like I said, I just want my fish to be happy as possible. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

Okay I have made some modifications. Technically not higher, but more rocks higher in the aquarium. I also think it's looks MUCH better. Any input?


__
https://flic.kr/p/23366535392


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

It looks like the pieces are too close together, =Not enough holes/caves for the fish to swim through.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I ment if you have styrofoam or something similar on the bottom of the tank. Not beneath the tank  it needs to be fish safe.

So first styrofoam. then the rocks. And last but not least add sand. Rocks have edges are pointy etc. So if you put rocks directly on the glass and stack the rocks you will create huge presure points that can crack a tank. Styrofoam disperses the presure points.

So.. always put something in between the rocks and the glass. And never stack rocks on top of sand. Mbuna will dig under them. Also a possible catastrophe 

Left is looking pretty good. Thats pretty much what I meant. There a little tightly packed though. The right side coulde use some more rocks  if you do the things mentioned above a tank can hold allot of rocks. dont be afraid 

Rocks can never be stacked to high. In the past mine went up to the water line. My tank has a floating bottom btw. So the bottom pane doesnt rest on the stand. It sits on a rim.


----------



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

sadly i didnt think about protection at the bottom of my aquarium. Unfortunately that's going to be a pain to fix now that the sand is already in the tank. Going to take some brainstorming on how to get it out the best way. Also going to have to fine the right protector for the bottom.  back to step 1 i suppose.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think you would be fine with the rocks sitting as they are. I have never had anything under my rocks but sand, and trust me I have had a lot of different aqua scapes in the tanks in my profile. Just make sure they don't move around easily. And yes I would say you have a very good start, but like mentioned open the space/create channels between the smaller rocks. This will also make it easier to clean the poo with some current. Either way it will always be a work in progress.


----------



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

JimA, those are some beautiful aquariums. 3d backgrounds are amazing, and the hardscape you have accents it really well. It's true that your work is never truly done on a tank. I have some styrofoam I'll be putting down tomorrow, better safe then sorry in my case. I'll be a lot more comfortable stacking rocks up anyway. I'll post an update on the morrow. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good! Takes some work but after you wont lose any sleep over it.

Some people stack directly on the glass. I wouldnt trust it. Glas can take a huge load but it doesnt like much waight on 1 single spot.

With a few rocks no problem. But with a huge amount of rocks in a mbuna tank I would put something underneath


----------



## optimystyk (Dec 1, 2015)

okay, so here we are updated yet again.  It's quite difficult to see all the cave work, but i tried to have them facing from every direction possible. The left has more sneaky little hidden holes, whereas the right is more of a playground. In my mind anyway... I know the sand looks a bit too thick, but that just from the padding i have put down. It has a depth of almost exactly 1". The front just looks thicker from the gap i left between the foam and glass. It's also structurally sound (which wasn't the easiest thing to accomplish).


__
https://flic.kr/p/22904794113


__
https://flic.kr/p/23423396292


__
https://flic.kr/p/23505802226


----------



## MontanaMbuna (Nov 14, 2015)

I like it, and the rocks in between the two piles really is pleasing to the eye. just a personal preference, but have you thought of adding a piece of driftwood? If you find the right piece, it can look pretty rad, but you will have to watch your PH. Thankfully I have been lucky in that my city water has a PH of about 8.0


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice your really getting there!  your getting the hang of it 

Add some more rocks  there cant be to much rocks!


----------

